# "which seems vascular at the level of the left soft palate"



## Revontuli

Hello everybody,

I'm not sure about the translation of this sentence, especially this word "vascular":

"...which seems vascular at the level of the left soft palate"

Would it be something like "joka vaikuttaa verisuoniin liittyvältä..."? But somehow it sounds a bit odd to me, yet I couldn't think of anything else.

Thanks in advance,
Revontuli


----------



## Gavril

Hi Revontuli,



Revontuli said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm not sure about the translation of this sentence, especially this word "vascular":
> 
> "...which seems vascular at the level of the left soft palate"
> 
> Would it be something like "joka vaikuttaa verisuoniin liittyvältä..."? But somehow it sounds a bit odd to me, yet I couldn't think of anything else.



Could you explain a little bit more about what "vascular" means in this context? For example, what is it that "seems vascular" at the level of the soft palate, and what would it mean if that thing were not vascular?

I know that in general, _vascular _means "of or pertaining to (blood) vessels" (= verisuoniin liittyvä), but that could still imply many different things in the context of your sentence. Maybe it would be clearer to me if I were more of a medical expert.

(Sorry to jump in before the native Finnish speakers, but I think that this question would be relevant in any language.)


----------



## Revontuli

Hello, Gavril

Sorry, I should have given a clearer context. The original text is in Spanish and I'm trying to translate it into Finnish. The sentence in English would be:

"During the oropharinx exam, a soft, bright, depressive bulge stands out,  which seems vascular at the level of the left soft palate".

This bulge is not like a solid mass and it was also saying that it doesn't cause pain upon pressing on it and it's completely asymptomatic.


----------



## Gavril

Revontuli said:


> Hello, Gavril
> 
> Sorry, I should have given a clearer context. The original text is in Spanish and I'm trying to translate it into Finnish. The sentence in English would be:
> 
> "During the oropharinx exam, a soft, bright, depressive bulge stands out,  which seems vascular at the level of the left soft palate".
> 
> This bulge is not like a solid mass and it was also saying that it doesn't cause pain upon pressing on it and it's completely asymptomatic.



But what does "vascular" mean here? Does it mean that the bulge has blood vessels running through it at the level of the soft palate, but no vessels elsewhere?


----------



## Revontuli

Gavril said:


> But what does "vascular" mean here? Does it mean that the bulge has blood vessels running through it at the level of the soft palate, but no vessels elsewhere?



Well, that's the only information I have. There aren't any more details about that.


----------



## Gavril

Revontuli said:


> Well, that's the only information I have. There aren't any more details about that.



Would it be possible to ask the people who you're doing the translation for to clarify what "vascular" means in this context? Or, perhaps you could ask the Spanish forum about this, since that was the original language of the text?

Sorry to be asking you for this extra information, but I don't think I can give you a confident answer (regarding the Finnish translation) without knowing more about the exact meaning of "vascular" here.


----------

